# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الأسرة > الديكور >  تزيين غرف الاطفال

## البحار العاشق

[frame="9 70"]صور جميلة لرسومات على الحائط في غرف نوم الاطفال
صور لرسومات على الحائط في غرف نوم اطفال .. بالامكان الاستعانة بالفكرة واخذ وهجمها وتقليده في الغرف الموجود لدى اولادكم في بيوتكم .. وبكل الاحوال تمتعوا الان بهذه الرسومات ..




















[/frame]

----------


## love for ever

تسلم ايدك  بجد الافكار تحفه لغرفه الاطفال  وياريت لو في افكار جديده نشوفها منك 
تقبل تحياتي

----------


## البحار العاشق

> تسلم ايدك بجد الافكار تحفه لغرفه الاطفال وياريت لو في افكار جديده نشوفها منك





> تقبل تحياتي



الف شكر على تعليقك
وانا مهتم جدا بالديكور
 ولو حضرتك متابعه لمواضيعى فى هذه القاعه 
ستجدى فعلا كل جديد يخص الديكور 
لا انتظر بل اقدمه الى اعضاء المنتدى اول ماتقع عليه عينى
وانتظرى المزيد باذن الله تعالى

----------


## love for ever

معلش يا عمرو  انا لسا عضوه جديده والله 
واوعدك اني هزور كل مواضيع الديكور  
واكيد هتعجبني زي موضوع غرفه الاطفال اللي 
اول ماشوفته علقت عليه 

تقبل تحياتي

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم

حلوة الاشكال يا بحار..
عجبوني كثير..

شكرا لك.

----------

